
Arduino command line interface - braxxox
https://github.com/arduino/arduino-cli
======
evv
In the past I've had a great experience with PlatformIO which has a CLI and a
front-end in Atom+VSCode

In contrast to Arduino, I've found it does a great job of handling your
dependencies.

[https://platformio.org/](https://platformio.org/)

~~~
mchahn
> Atom+VSCode

Excuse my ignorance, but how can something be in Atom and VSCode? Are there
two separate versions?

~~~
ReverseCold
> Are there two separate versions?

Yes. (The website says "Install for Atom .. or .. Install for VSCode")

------
marclave
This is great! Really like the idea of being able to move a lot of manual IDE
setup/usage to a Makefile. After using the IDE for 3 years now, has anyone
used a different IDE that boasts a lot of the same features but is a bit
more... friendly?

edit: I guess we can use any IDE we want with this CLI, and make tooling
around the CLI. I meant the question in past tense :)

~~~
comboy
You've been able to do that for years[1]. I've been mostly programming my
arduinos through headless rpis, because I don't like the idea of my untested
electronic designs having any connection with my desktop. Plus it's really way
more handy that way, vim + all my keyboard shortcuts etc.

1\. [https://github.com/sudar/Arduino-
Makefile](https://github.com/sudar/Arduino-Makefile)

~~~
mbanzi
With all due respect the Arduino CLI is superior to Makefiles and similar
tools. it's a single binary (no python or other stuff to install) that uses
clang and other tools to automatically deal with dependencies and the process
of converting an ino file to a c++ file that can be compiled. it interfaces
with the library manager and core manager , downloads all the necessary files
etc.. it saves you a ton of time and pain.

------
mbanzi
Arduino co-founder here. Let me know if you have questions and suggestions. We
have a lot of features in the making so your suggestions can help us shape the
roadmap

------
deadprogram
This is really exiting to me, I've wanted a native cross platform Arduino
toolchain.

------
sgillen
Excellent, one of my major gripes with arduino is that you couldn’t upload
code remotely on a headless machine. This is a very useful for embedded
systems in hard to reach or sealed off places.

~~~
gh02t
You've always been able to do this via avrdude (which is also what this tool
uses). The Arduino IDE at its heart is just package manager + a wrapper for
various tools, specifically avr-gcc and avrdude for the AVR platform.

~~~
mbanzi
Arduino does a bit more than just "wrapping" other tools. otherwise it
wouldn't have had the success it has

~~~
gh02t
Right, it's a case of the whole is more than the sum of its parts. The
philosophy of making things easy for beginners by automating things like
setting up toolchains and managing libraries is a major feature, plus the
Arduino libraries and hardware of course. I'm not trying to downplay what it
does, just point out that the tools to do what OP wanted have been there the
whole time.

Please keep up the good work, I've learned a ton from Arduino!

------
IshKebab
Boggles my mind how little Arduino has advanced since it was introduced. Just
use mBed.

~~~
icebraining
You can get a good Arduino clone for $4. From what I can tell, mBed boards
cost an order of magnitude more.

~~~
sokoloff
Or an Arduino Nano clone for half that, even.

[https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs-lot-
Nano-3-0-controller...](https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs-lot-
Nano-3-0-controller-compatible-for-arduino-nano-CH340-USB-driver-NO-
CABLE/32824272738.html)

~~~
mbanzi
Careful with the exploding Nanos :)

